

Claustrophobia - muratmutlu
http://www.jordanm.co.uk/post/46657852980/claustrophobia

======
coldtea
Amen. I hate responsive design as an end user. And simple users hate it even
more -- they don't understand why they don't get the exact same thing in their
mobiles that they do when they access the site on the web.

Responsive is a cop-out instead of making a proper design for each medium or
having a design that works THE SAME in all kinds of screens.

